# Switcheur retardé grâce à flémmard !



## matou4 (23 Juillet 2009)

Bonjour, je vous écris ce soir que je suis un peu dans le doute et au passage, je pousse un peu une gueulante sur le monde dans lequel on vit. Ok je suis novice, ok je Switch mais cest dommage quune expérience si belle que le mac soit gâchée par une société, enfin une partie, qui décide flemmarder.
A tous ceux qui auront le courage de me lire, bravo  Davance pardon pour mes fautes, jécrit vite et il est tard.
Tout commence lorsque je vois que mes colis UPS, dune valeur de 1900 sont en livraison pour le 22/07/2009. Cela fait une semaine que je suis 4X/jour sur UPS  J
Donc aujourdhui cest le grand jour, je dois recevoir mon mac, oki, ma mère et ma sur reste à la maison pdt que je vais à St max faire une course, au passage je vois le camion UPS, des étoiles plein les yeux, jaime (L) !
Cependant, de toute la journée malgré une présente permanente à la maison ainsi que le fait de tenir dans ses poches 2 téléphones pour ne louper aucun appel ! A 17h, inquiet, je vais dans ma chambre, sur mon beau Windows consulter le suivi colis, car je suis inquiet. Le suivi en ligne de UPS mannonce que la livraison na pu être effectué car la personne na pas trouvé mon domicile car ladresse est fausse. Désolé mais je suis encore assez lucide pour savoir que Mr Nom Prénom, N° , Adresse, CP Ville est une adresse valable. Jhabite à 12 min de la ville ou jai vue le camion UPS livré, je suis dans un village de 1520 hab, pas isolé du tout, jhabite au centre, enfin  pour moi le livreur cest tout simplement dit, « au brue, cest trop loin alors jy vais pas, mon collègue ira pour moi demain  » cest la quil y a mal être ! 
Apres mêtre pris le chou avec le hotliner dUPS pdt 10min, jen conviens que mon adresse ne doit pas exister, quUPS, na pas de GPS et quils nont pas de téléphone, pourtant ils mont demandé mon num  Enfin , cela ne sert à rien dinsister, la personne en face de moi reste impassible enfin nul quoi  Oki je fais un caprice de gausse, mais cest se foutre du monde de raisonner comme cela (surtout venant dun transporteur qui est sensé tenir ses délais » !

Au téléphone, la personne me dit quelle reprogramme le colis pour demain, mais bon sils nont pas trouvé aujourdhui, pourquoi demain. Le mec ne veut rien savoir, à part une description de ma maison ! Et le blême ces que si vraiment mon adresse était fausse, personne ne mappel pour me prévenir  Que service !

Jappel Apple car je sens que demain je ne vais toujours rien recevoir, je tombe sur une personne charmante, bon point pour Apple. Elle appelle UPS et reprogramme encore une fois la livraison, et me donne son mail pour que je la prévienne si jai reçu ou pas le colis De plus elle mannonce quen réponse de mon mail elle me fera un geste commerciale ! Je nen demandé pas autant, que cest gentil de la part dApple alors quils ne sont pas coupable  +1000 pr Apple !

A lheure daujourdhui, le coli est prévu en livraison pr demain  wait & see !
Mais le livreur je lai vue à st max et croyais moi que si cest le mm, je lui fais la fête demain !

En somme, pour moi tout cela est du à la flemme dun livreur, et croyais moi, ces récurrent,  Sinon, je suis dans le doute et jai peur pour mes colis, quand es ce que je vais les recevoir, vont-ils êtres en bon état à force de faire des allez retour  :s 

Merci davoir écoutez mon discours et mon petit coup de gueule, commentez svp  et rassurez moiii !


==================================

FARLEDE FR 22/07/200918:49LECTURE DE L'ORIGINE 

22/07/200917:45UN NOM D'ENTREPRISE OU DE DESTINATAIRE CORRECT EST NÉCESSAIRE POUR LA LIVRAISON. UPS ESSAIE D'OBTENIR CETTE INFORMATION. / LIVRAISON REPROGRAMMÉE 

22/07/200916:54UNE DEMANDE DE CHANGEMENT DE LIVRAISON SERA TRAITÉE POUR CE COLIS / LE COLIS EST RETENU ET SERA LIVRÉ PLUS TARD. UPS ESSAIERA DE LE LIVRER À LA DATE PRÉVUE. 

22/07/200916:53UNE DEMANDE DE CHANGEMENT DE LIVRAISON SERA TRAITÉE POUR CE COLIS / LE COLIS EST RETENU ET SERA LIVRÉ PLUS TARD. UPS ESSAIERA DE LE LIVRER À LA DATE PRÉVUE. 

22/07/200916:18UN NOM D'ENTREPRISE OU DE DESTINATAIRE CORRECT EST NÉCESSAIRE POUR LA LIVRAISON. UPS ESSAIE D'OBTENIR CETTE INFORMATION. 22/07/20098:19EN COURS DE LIVRAISON 22/07/20098:00LECTURE A L'ARRIVEE FEYZIN CEDEX, LYON FR 

22/07/20092:40LECTURE AU DEPART 22/07/20090:51LECTURE A L'ARRIVEE CHILLY MAZARIN, PARI FR 

21/07/200919:00LECTURE AU DEPART CHILLY MAZARIN FR 21/07/200916:15LECTURE A L'ARRIVEE BRUSSELS BE 

21/07/200912:23LECTURE AU DEPART BRUSSELS BE 20/07/200921:24LECTURE A L'ARRIVEE EINDHOVEN, BEST NL 
20/07/200918:45LECTURE AU DEPART 
20/07/200918:05LECTURE DE L'ORIGINE NL 20/07/200910:06INFORMATIONS DE FACTURATION REÇUES


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2009)

*se tire une balle*


----------



## Dramis (23 Juillet 2009)

Ca serait pas plus simple d'aller toi même le chercher chez ups?


----------



## arturus (23 Juillet 2009)

Dramis a dit:


> Ca serait pas plus simple d'aller toi même le chercher chez ups?



tout à fait. Tu vas à la plate-forme d'ups et tu vas chercher ton colis rien de plus simple.

"Mais le livreur je lai vue à st max et croyais moi que si cest le mm, je lui fais la fête demain !
En somme, pour moi tout cela est du à la flemme dun livreur, et croyais moi, ces récurrent, "

mouais....si ça se trouve c'est un nouveau (et oui c'est les vacances donc rotation des livreurs qui ne connaissent pas forcément ton patelin). De plus, le livreur se doit de répondre a des impératifs, il ne peut pas se permettre d'arpenter ton bourg de long en large en espérant tomber sur ta rue.

J'ai travaillé dans le transport et c'est vrai que livreurs sont des faignants, ils viennent à 10h le matin la gueule enfarinnée, ils choisissent les colis qu'ils veulent livrer, et estime toi heureux, d'habitude les colis qu'ils n'arrivent pas à livrer ils les jettent dans le fleuve le plus proche...et le pire c'est que les patrons laissent faire !!!!

"cest dommage quune expérience si belle que le mac soit gâchée par une société, enfin une partie, qui décide flemmarder"......à mon humble avis c'est toi qui est gaché par la société.


----------



## aCLR (23 Juillet 2009)

Mais que font nos deux petites cochonnes* à cette heure de la nuit ? Elles dorment bien sûr Les flemmardes ! Elles ne pensaient pas qu'un joyeux larron allait ouvrir un fil à 01h25 un soir de juillet. Elles se sont trompées, les godiches Alors qu'elles sombrent dans les bras de Morphée, un geek en mal de patience de recevoir l'objet du désir, ouvre une discussion pour partager sa rancur envers ces flemmards de livreurs Si à elles deux, nos glandeuses faisaient les trois huit, la simple vue de ce message en gros caractères les auraient aussitôt alertées quant à l'inutilité d'un tel sujet en ces lieux. Il aurait été déplacé de suite dans la section approprié. Mais voilà, épuisées qu'elles sont après l'appel de la chair, elles dorment les fainéantes Non vraiment, cela ne peut plus durer les fils de merde au bar qui nous empêchent de nous marrer devant l'écran








*Les personnages de cette histoire n'existent que dans notre imagination. Toute ressemblance avec des personnes ou des situations existantes ne serait que pure coïncidence.​


----------



## Chang (23 Juillet 2009)

Vivement qu'il le recoive pour qu'il nous laisse peinard ... Un jour de retard et vas y que ca se plaint.

Mais fais leur un proces ... met un coup de boule au livreur. Explique lui que TA vie est importante et pas celle des autres, que TOI, oui TOI, TU dois etre l'objet d'attention de la Terre entiere ...

J'espere vraiment, en fait, que le livreur te lise ... et qu'il ne te livre pas demain ...  ...


----------



## Amok (23 Juillet 2009)

aCLR a dit:


> Mais que font nos deux petites cochonnes* à cette heure de la nuit ? Elles dorment bien sûr Les flemmardes !




Il y a bien plus grave : l'une d'elle connait parfaitement les lieux cités, vu qu'elle habite le coin. Mais il ne faut surtout pas le dire, sinon tous les nioubs de la région vont squatter son téléphone ! "_Toi qui est modérateur, peux tu me dire pourquoi UPS n'est pas passé chez moi ?!_"


----------



## Romuald (23 Juillet 2009)

Je sais bien qu'on est au bar et que la première, sinon l'unique réaction des piliers et autres est de vanner le nioube, mais mon expérience personelle montre que la conscience professionelle de certains livreurs (livreurs, pas entreprise de livraison) est assez élastique et que le terme de flemmard peut sans conteste leur être appliqué.

exemple 1 (Fedex) : iPod devant être livré sur mon lieu de travail, soit disant non trouvé. Un petit coup de pagesJaunes + itinéraire et c'est gagné. A noter qu'il y a une plate-forme de dispatch fedex à 350m à vol d'oiseau dudit lieu de travail...

exemple 2 (colissimo) : Sonne à la porte, le temps que j'arrive du fond de la maison (17 secondes environ), j'ai juste le temps de voir repartir la camionette...

2 exemples ne font pas une généralité, mais ça énerve.
Maintenant de la à ouvrir un fil spécifique, c'est vrai qu'il y a une marge, d'autant que je crois qu'il y en a de généralistes ouverts.

Honte au nioube, donc  ooooouuuuuuuuuuuhhhhhhhhhhhhh !!!!!


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Juillet 2009)

Romuald a dit:


> Je sais bien qu'on est au bar et que la première, sinon l'unique réaction des piliers et autres est de vanner le nioube, mais mon expérience personelle montre que la conscience professionelle de certains livreurs (livreurs, pas entreprise de livraison) est assez élastique et que le terme de flemmard peut sans conteste leur être appliqué.
> 
> exemple 1 (Fedex) : iPod devant être livré sur mon lieu de travail, soit disant non trouvé. Un petit coup de pagesJaunes + itinéraire et c'est gagné. A noter qu'il y a une plate-forme de dispatch fedex à 350m à vol d'oiseau dudit lieu de travail...
> 
> ...


 
Certes, certes... mais on s'en tape la queue sur le poulailler non ?


----------



## macinside (23 Juillet 2009)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Certes, certes... mais on s'en tape la queue sur le poulailler non ?



c'est un coup a te faire bouffer la queue par un poulet


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Juillet 2009)

Apple refuse de reconnaître l'existence de la Corse et encore moins des Dom-Tom, je ne vois pas pourquoi UPS saurait où se situe le Brue. Il y a là une logique certaine à ne pas remettre en cause. Déménage !


----------



## r e m y (23 Juillet 2009)

J'ai habité 3 ans à Seychamps, à côté de Saint Max.... et je n'ai jamais entendu parlé du Brue! (et je ne bosse pas chez UPS pourtant)


----------



## bobbynountchak (23 Juillet 2009)

matou4 a dit:


> A tous ceux qui auront le courage de me lire, bravo  Davance pardon pour mes fautes, jécrit vite et il est tard.




C'est pas une raison. 

Du coup je lis pas, tiens.


----------



## tirhum (23 Juillet 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Il y a bien plus grave : l'une d'elle connait parfaitement les lieux cités, vu qu'elle habite le coin. Mais il ne faut surtout pas le dire, sinon tous les nioubs de la région vont squatter son téléphone ! "_Toi qui est modérateur, peux tu me dire pourquoi UPS n'est pas passé chez moi ?!_"


Plus simple : modérateur_livreur !... _


----------



## Bassman (23 Juillet 2009)

Que la vie est cruelle&#8230; :sleep:


----------



## jpmiss (23 Juillet 2009)

Quel monde de murde!
Tiens par exemple, hier soir on m'a demandé si je voulais du Quètcheup dans mon sanwouich au figatellu! 
J'ai failli lui balancer ma bière a la gueule si elle n'avait pas été à 5 euros le pint!


----------



## Bassman (23 Juillet 2009)

J'ai fait une tâche sur un vieux t shirt hier soir


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Juillet 2009)

Tst tst tst... Vous n'êtes vraiment pas chics... Décidément, vraiment pas...


----------



## Romuald (23 Juillet 2009)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Certes, certes... mais on s'en tape la queue sur le poulailler non ?


J'aimerai bien, mais le livreur de poulailler n'a pas trouvé mon adresse
:rateau:


----------



## r e m y (23 Juillet 2009)

Murde les gars! et votre Apple Prurit il est où ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Juillet 2009)

r e m y a dit:


> Murde les gars! et votre Apple Prurit il est où ?



*DTC!!! *


  



:bebe::bebe::bebe:


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Juillet 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> *DTC!!! *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nan, j'ai cherché, il n'y est pas.


----------



## r e m y (23 Juillet 2009)

Ah ben mince.... UPS s'est fourvoyé on dirait! 
c'est Bou-Cup qui a reçu le MacBook de Matou4!


----------



## JPTK (23 Juillet 2009)

Je suis allé au leclerc hier.






---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h02 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h58 ----------

Mais sinon, UPS, c'est une boîte privée, ça devrait marché du feu de dieu non ? :mouais:
C'est pas des glandus de bougnoules de fonctionnaires non ?? :mouais:

Ah la la... vivement que tout soit privatisé tiens... 

J'ai eu à faire 4-5 fois avec eux et j'ai eu des soucis 2 fois, et des centaines de fois avec la poste et jamais un colis de perdu ou un retard excessif. Y a pas à chier, je préfère largement le service public, ils déposent pas les colis chez le 1er venu quand tu es pas là eux au moins (par exemple).


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Juillet 2009)

JPTK a dit:


> Y a pas à chier, je préfère largement le service public, ils déposent pas les colis chez le 1er venu quand tu es pas là eux au moins (par exemple).



Non. Eux ils se le gardent pour eux et te disent qu'il est perdu....


----------



## tirhum (23 Juillet 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Non. Eux ils se le gardent pour eux et te disent qu'il est perdu....


Ouais !...
Ils m'avaient fait ça avec un cubi de rhum, les vandales !...


----------



## r e m y (23 Juillet 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Nan, j'ai cherché, il n'y est pas.


  ah c'était toi?


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Juillet 2009)

r e m y a dit:


> ah c'était toi?



Ouais.
Tu devrais faire gaffe d'ailleurs. Y a des trucs bizarres dedans.


----------



## Bassman (23 Juillet 2009)

Plus ça va et plus je lis "Switcheur attardé" en titre de topic&#8230;


----------



## Nephou (23 Juillet 2009)

allez&#8230;  on arrête les frais : un nouveau fil privé où s&#8217;ébattre


----------

